# Scripture Songs and other Musical Resources for Free



## thbslawson (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi friends. I'm a musician on the side and over the years I've written lots of Scripture songs, mostly for personal use, in order to better memorize Scripture. But I've been encouraged to record them and make them available to others. In addition I've written a number of other Christian and devotional songs mainly for children. I'm also working on trying to set the Heidelberg Catechism to music.

So if you're interested I've begun a website to make the resources available for free. Please note, it's in the beginning stages, so there's much more to be added, but I already have a dozen or so pieces up that can be used. As I find time to do the recordings I'll post more.


You can visit the site at www.thbmm.com. I pray it will be a blessing to you and your family.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for this! Let me encourage you to do some more settings of Scriptures from the King James Version. I really appreciated the setting of Philippians 4:8!


----------



## thbslawson (Mar 10, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Thanks for this! Let me encourage you to do some more settings of Scriptures from the King James Version. I really appreciated the setting of Philippians 4:8!



Thanks Bryan. I'm partial to the ESV as it is the translation our family uses and our church, and therefore the one my children are most familiar with. I other translations when the ESV text proves too cumbersome to set.

Thomas


----------

